# Troup Co



## muzzyman (Sep 9, 2004)

3000 acres trophy managed 2500.00 a year call john 706-523-1218  we feed about 10 tons of supplemental feed a year we have about 90 acres in food plots and several well established mineral licks


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Any more information available for public consumption.


----------



## LAKOTA (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW.. Is that a typo? $2500?  :speechles


----------



## short stop (Sep 14, 2004)

What does $2500 cover . Do you have to work on top of that? food plots  work days and so on? What about accomadations . I am still looking for Quality place with out leaving the state .A little bit more info please.     SS


----------



## muzzyman (Sep 14, 2004)

shortstop this includes all food plots, supplemental feeding, minerals fertlizer general maint. yes u r required to wook at atleast 5 work days or u can pay an extra 500.00 and just hunt, we have a campsite still working on getting power, but we have plenty of good deer and fellowship


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 14, 2004)

Yo John...where are all of the monster buck pics?


----------



## muzzyman (Sep 22, 2004)

I still have 1 spot left


----------



## TURKEY (Sep 22, 2004)

what are some of the rules you have and do you have alot of dedicated members


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 22, 2004)

How many people are in this club? Take 5 or 6 to make the tax payment.


----------



## muzzyman (Sep 24, 2004)

there is 15 members


----------



## muzzyman (Nov 28, 2004)

bumb


----------



## Smarrhunter (Nov 28, 2004)

any ducks? :


----------



## muzzyman (Nov 29, 2004)

there is a big creek and swamp on the property we have seen a few ducks


----------

